# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Tmoins pour immigration Canada

## CUCARACHA

Salut,

Je suis ingnieur diplm par l'tat (franais), je dois faire reconnaitre mon diplme et mon activit par l'Ordre des Ingnieurs du Quebec pour pouvoir bnficier de facilits pour obtenir la reconnaissance de mon diplme par le Canada.

Pour se faire, je cherche 5 ingnieurs en informatique Canadien qui pourraient le faire. Bien entendu, j'envoie la copie de mon diplme avant et, rien que les messages que je poste ici dmontre que je n'arrte pas de bosser...

N'hsitez pas  me contacter par MP pour en parler.

D'avance merci

++

Laurent

----------


## Invit

> Je suis ingnieur diplm par l'tat (franais), je dois faire reconnaitre mon diplme et mon activit par l'Ordre des Ingnieurs du Quebec pour pouvoir bnficier de facilits pour obtenir la reconnaissance de mon diplme par le Canada.


Les ordres de mtier qubcois sont assez peu ouverts.
Bon courage pour la reconnaissance de tes diplmes, Laurent...
Je ne suis pas ing au QC donc je ne peux pas t'aider mais tu trouveras facilement du travail dans l'IT quand mme, mme sans quivalence de diplme. Je n'ai jamais t embt par a.

----------

